# Axe-FX II Presets by Misha Mansoor and I



## -Nolly- (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi guys,

Misha and I have made some Axe-FX II presets to be shared shortly on Fractal's Axe-Change database, here are some brief demos!

Guitars - Blackmachine B6 and VGS Evertune Soulmaster both with Bare Knuckle Pickups. D'Addario strings
Bass - Dingwall Combustion II. Circle K strings




Cheers!


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jan 21, 2013)

This convinced me to buy an axe fx as soon as I can afford one!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2013)

You guys should make some pod hd ones. I would pay for them too.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, but we don't use the POD HD so wouldn't make much sense!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 21, 2013)

I just want to give you my money.

Do you two have a site for your production services up yet?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 21, 2013)

Not yet, but soon!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool tones and Lucretia sounded excellent.


----------



## concertjunkie (Jan 21, 2013)

nice tones! 
you happen to have any axe fx ultra tones lying around?


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 21, 2013)

I plan on buying an axe fx ii this year, thank you for sharing these guys.


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Jan 21, 2013)

Sweet tone for sure. I also second you guys making a tone for the pod hd 500/pro to mirror these as close as possible. Meambobbo, you need to do this for us POD fanboys!! Any pod guys know what amp to start with for the clean tones?


----------



## bulb (Jan 21, 2013)

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> Sweet tone for sure. I also second you guys making a tone for the pod hd 500/pro to mirror these as close as possible. Meambobbo, you need to do this for us POD fanboys!! Any pod guys know what amp to start with for the clean tones?




Haha perhaps you are misunderstanding the context of all of this:
Neither Nolly or I own a Pod HD500 (or have even played one for that matter), nor do we have a need to own one since we both have AxeIIs. Since we use the AxeII so much for recordings and shows we figured we would share those patches with you. Additionally, if one could mirror these tones easily with another unit, then I doubt Fractal would be where they are today.


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 21, 2013)

Pod HD Pro does NOT do these sounds. Sorry kids


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Huge thank you Nolly and Misha, having great sounding patches is one thing but I imagine taking a look at these will help me with a lot of the issues I've had with my own rhythm patches as well. Cheers!!


----------



## bukkakeONyoMAMA (Jan 22, 2013)

bulb said:


> Haha perhaps you are misunderstanding the context of all of this:
> Neither Nolly or I own a Pod HD500 (or have even played one for that matter), nor do we have a need to own one since we both have AxeIIs. Since we use the AxeII so much for recordings and shows we figured we would share those patches with you. Additionally, if one could mirror these tones easily with another unit, then I doubt Fractal would be where they are today.



No hard feelings. It was a lighthearted response. An axe fx 2 isnt in my budget, so I had to settle for a POD HD Pro. Because of this I have to lie to myself and pretend that my POD can replicate anything in order to justify the cost. It was just wishful thinking to hope that you happened to have a POD laying around with those magical settings. But i DO want Meambobbo to see if he can get me close to that sound. Anywho, Ill be at your show in Montclair NJ in March.


----------



## p88 (Jan 22, 2013)

thanks alot nolly & misha! much appreciated 
are these patches what you use live/in studio? or were they created from scratch for release on the axe change?

either way, we are super greatful, so thanks again! 

edit: also, is that entirely a room mic in the video, or is it blended with a recorded track?


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

bukkakeONyoMAMA said:


> No hard feelings. It was a lighthearted response. An axe fx 2 isnt in my budget, so I had to settle for a POD HD Pro. Because of this I have to lie to myself and pretend that my POD can replicate anything in order to justify the cost. It was just wishful thinking to hope that you happened to have a POD laying around with those magical settings. But i DO want Meambobbo to see if he can get me close to that sound. Anywho, Ill be at your show in Montclair NJ in March.



Ah no worries dude, I was just responding because a lot of people have been asking us this, and neither of us could really figure out why.
See ya there!


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

p88 said:


> thanks alot nolly & misha! much appreciated
> are these patches what you use live/in studio? or were they created from scratch for release on the axe change?
> 
> either way, we are super greatful, so thanks again!
> ...



We created them from scratch, but to be fair I am always redialing patches for the studio. Just tried my rhythm patch in a new mix and I am LOVING it so yeah it should work well for both jamming and recording.

In the video it is majority the direct sound, but we added in a little bit of room because it helps with the look. The tone seems disconnected/mimed if you don't have a bit of room sound, if only to hear the pick hitting the strings.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 22, 2013)

man I wish I could afford one of these. O well, guessing by the time im done with school and get a real job they will be something better out and ill buy that

Good sounding tones


----------



## ihunda (Jan 22, 2013)

bulb said:


> Haha perhaps you are misunderstanding the context of all of this:
> Neither Nolly or I own a Pod HD500 (or have even played one for that matter), nor do we have a need to own one since we both have AxeIIs. Additionally, if one could mirror these tones easily with another unit, then I doubt Fractal would be where they are today.



And as you can see in the video, they are using 2 axe fx II.

OMG, can you imagine how many pod HD need to be chained to get that amount of raw power???


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (Jan 22, 2013)

Awesome tones. Thanks to both of you for putting these out there. Loving the guitar tones, but LOVING the bass tone.


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 22, 2013)

Really excited to give these a go guys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 22, 2013)

very nice of you dudes!


----------



## Veldar (Jan 22, 2013)

bulb said:


> Ah no worries dude, I was just responding because a lot of people have been asking us this, and neither of us could really figure out why.
> See ya there!



Because it's easier to set-up and it cheaper so it's better for people who want to try modelers or start using them before they get rid of their entire rig.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Because it's easier to set-up and it cheaper so it's better for people who want to try modelers or start using them before they get rid of their entire rig.



Yeah but we don't use those haha.


----------



## 3074326 (Jan 22, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Because it's easier to set-up and it cheaper so it's better for people who want to try modelers or start using them before they get rid of their entire rig.



Well yeah, but it isn't their responsibility to buy things they don't use just so they can make tones for people. That's what always confused me about the tone requests.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 22, 2013)

Will test that tonight. Hope they'll translate well to my guitar.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 22, 2013)

I wasn't sure you guys would upload this video to Got-Djent.com so, I did. And that was before I was aware of this thread. If it's an issue I will remove it. 

Nice tones, especially that bass.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 22, 2013)

Not really that convinced by the tones but as it seems you used the camera to pick up the sound then it's no wonder..


----------



## Veldar (Jan 22, 2013)

bulb said:


> Yeah but we don't use those haha.



I Know but uninformed people will still ask.



3074326 said:


> Well yeah, but it isn't their responsibility to buy things they don't use just so they can make tones for people. That's what always confused me about the tone requests.



I never said it was, but when I get my Pod HD, I gunna ask for so many tone requests.

Also Misha and Fredrik have both replied to me now, I feel so special.


----------



## shanike (Jan 22, 2013)

lovely.
thanks guys.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jan 22, 2013)

Nolly and Bulb could probably just name any retarded and random settings for a Pod HD and people would go crazy over them. A lot of people think you guys shit solid gold, apparently. 

Anyway, sounds great guys. Still using the Axe ultra, but hopefully I'll have the money to get the II sometime soon.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 22, 2013)

All of those patches sound fantastic, thanks for sharing guys!  Looking forward to throwing them onto my Axe-II whenever I have the chance!


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 22, 2013)

They sound sooooo good! The best is the sound of the 5150 patch!


----------



## Tyler (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for this bulb / nolly, this should help a lot to give me an idea how to go more in depth in making patches to sound better! Very stoked


----------



## AdamCook (Jan 22, 2013)

We at Fractal are really excited to be working closely with Misha and Nolly on these presets. Jake and Mark also have some presets in the works. 

Many other sweet artist releases coming soon as well. Keep your eye on the Fractal forums and Facebook for a release announcement!


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad you're digging the tones guys!  

(apart from Fat-Elf.. no surprise there)


----------



## Lianoroto (Jan 22, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Glad you're digging the tones guys!
> 
> (apart from Fat-Elf.. no surprise there)



He comes from "cold-ass Finland". Can't blame him for being a bit grumpy.

I, on the other hand, can't seriously get over how fantastic that bass sounds. Even through such a ballsy tone it shines. Amazing!


----------



## Nemonic (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello there.
Nolly, what is the essence of your bass tone? Is it like heavy clear tone blended with heavily distorted tone?
Who the hell is Fat-Elf?


----------



## Veldar (Jan 22, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Nolly and Bulb could probably just name any retarded and random settings for a Pod HD and people would go crazy over them. A lot of people think you guys shit solid gold, apparently.


I like the idea that when they name drop something half of this forum buys it, just because bulb or nolly uses it, I didn't know anything about dingwall and now that nolly has one it seems every on wants one.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 22, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> Glad you're digging the tones guys!
> 
> (apart from Fat-Elf.. no surprise there)



And what is that supposed to mean?  But seriously, I really think the camera mic doesn't do justice for the tones.


----------



## mlancaster1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Dam this makes my choices even harder to make. I want an evh 5153 head but ive been contemplating investing in the axe fx with a power amp going through my mesa. Dammit!!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm gonna get flamed to hell and back for this but I'm not a fan of that bass tone at all... I like distorted/modern bass tones but that one just sounded flat and inarticulate (?). Maybe its coz I work on my bass tones a lot, maybe its too much room sound on nollys part, I dunno. 

Guitar tones are killer though!


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks to both of you guys for taking the time to share some patches. I know I spend way too long trying to tweak patches to my liking on my Ultra. So always nice to have a good starting point or try out others sounds. ( just need an Axe 2 now, lol)

P.S. what's Misha's PBR style shirt say?


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> And what is that supposed to mean?  But seriously, I really think the camera mic doesn't do justice for the tones.



If you read our response (as this has already been addressed in the thread) you will learn that you are mostly hearing the direct sound, and that a tiny bit of room sound was blended so you could hear the pick against the strings. 
Why?
Because it looks/sounds mimed otherwise, and we wanted people to understand that this was live/direct in.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

mlancaster1 said:


> Dam this makes my choices even harder to make. I want an evh 5153 head but ive been contemplating investing in the axe fx with a power amp going through my mesa. Dammit!!



Having both, I can say that the 5153 is an absolutely incredible amp, but ever since version 9, I actually prefer jamming on the axe2, and it always had the clear lead in recording/performing live before then as well.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Jan 22, 2013)

bulb said:


> If you read our response (as this has already been addressed in the thread) you will learn that you are mostly hearing the direct sound, and that a tiny bit of room sound was blended so you could hear the pick against the strings.
> Why?
> Because it looks/sounds mimed otherwise, and we wanted people to understand that this was live/direct in.



Nolly, Misha...Thank you so much for explaining and for just caring to share your patches with the world, since you didn't have to do it.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

Yo_Wattup said:


> I'm gonna get flamed to hell and back for this but I'm not a fan of that bass tone at all... I like distorted/modern bass tones but that one just sounded flat and inarticulate (?). Maybe its coz I work on my bass tones a lot, maybe its too much room sound on nollys part, I dunno.
> 
> Guitar tones are killer though!



It's all good dude, it could just be that you go for something else as well and it is just not to your taste. We are just making tones that are representative of us, and that bass tone IS pretty much exactly what Nolly goes for.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jan 22, 2013)

Imbrium998 said:


> Pod HD Pro does NOT do these sounds. Sorry kids



Im pretty certain you can get close. I've been really impressed by my pod HD (especially after going through the podHD thread on SSO!) however the axe-fx just has a little something extra that completely justifies the price tag. 

That evertune guitar sounded utterly gorgeous clean. whoa. thats with the blackhawks right?

And the bass tone? maybe its youtube doing a high pass, but there didnt appear to be much low (like sub 150hz low) end in that? do you guys mix straight DI with the axe-fx for the lower end of things? or was that just youtube's compression? or is that a conscious mix decision?

its really awesome that you guys take the time to share stuff and answer stupid questions  hope you have fun in Australia ;P


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pardon if I offended. I have not spent a lot of time on the SSO boards with recommended tweaks and such, but I did spend a boatload of time working with my own HD Pod Pro myself. 
I do think that its a great tool, and can sound really good if you spend time with it. Based on its price and value its a hard one to pass up if you cannot manage an Axe-FX.
I did get a really killer sound out of it while trying to build something close to what a Diezel VH4 sounds like (or what I thought it sounded like) When I would get close, I ran out of blocks to do what I needed to do.

In any case....great work guys on these sounds and I appreciate you making them available. Keep up the good work..it is appreciated.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Jan 22, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> Im pretty certain you can get close. I've been really impressed by my pod HD (especially after going through the podHD thread on SSO!) however the axe-fx just has a little something extra that completely justifies the price tag.
> 
> That evertune guitar sounded utterly gorgeous clean. whoa. thats with the blackhawks right?
> 
> ...



There's no way you're going to 'feel' the low frequencies, YouTube rapes audio quality.


----------



## bulb (Jan 22, 2013)

Imbrium998 said:


> Pardon if I offended. I have not spent a lot of time on the SSO boards with recommended tweaks and such, but I did spend a boatload of time working with my own HD Pod Pro myself.
> I do think that its a great tool, and can sound really good if you spend time with it. Based on its price and value its a hard one to pass up if you cannot manage an Axe-FX.
> I did get a really killer sound out of it while trying to build something close to what a Diezel VH4 sounds like (or what I thought it sounded like) When I would get close, I ran out of blocks to do what I needed to do.
> 
> In any case....great work guys on these sounds and I appreciate you making them available. Keep up the good work..it is appreciated.



The fact of the matter is that if you know what you are doing and you work with your sounds, you can make anything sounds good. The question is what goes into the process.
I got decent sounds from a Pod X3 for a while, but the amount of work that I had to do after the fact to get it to work in a mix and to "fix" what was wrong with it not only took away from the creative process, but also "neutered" the intended tone a little.

The whole idea with the studio is to get your source tones as good as possible, so this way you can focus on mixing good sounds instead of polishing turds. This is the main difference I have observed between the Axefx and the competition. The source tones from the axefx are so usable that very little needs to be done to make them work well in a mix. You can focus more time on dialing the tone you want, instead of adjusting for a tone that doesn't entirely work.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 22, 2013)

^this is the truth. With the Line6 stuff, while very good for the price point, always had something that was inherently not quite right. I was always tweaking in post to make the tone a bit more organic and immediate sounding. The AxeFx (and mind you I'm only using the standard) came kinda pre-tweaked. An amp and cabinet block sounded quite good out of the box. my .02


----------



## Imbrium998 (Jan 22, 2013)

I also think that perhaps the Pod is meant to be a different animal from a design perspective as well. So they are sort of comparing shirts to apples.


----------



## Suitable (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,

This might be the wrong place to post this.

I'm looking at getting one of these and a rackmount poweramp to go with it after reading all the raving reviews on them! My question is all the vids i watch, it seems like there is a slight delay from when you "hit the string" say compared to a normal amp? I have used a line 6 pod hd years ago and this was the case in the flesh. Are you noticing any sort of delays going through a axe-fx to a poweramp to a 4x12 say?

Cheers for your help!

Steve


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 22, 2013)

Suitable said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This might be the wrong place to post this.
> 
> ...



I have never had this issue with any of the Pod stuff I've owned or the AFX stuff I've tried. You had these issues when running it through a poweramp and cab?


----------



## -Nolly- (Jan 22, 2013)

The slight latency is what always turned me off PODs (at least the older ones), there's none of that with the Axe II.


----------



## Suitable (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes. It was a mates over 10 years ago... turned me off digital amps till now... but i can't try before i buy here so... does the axe-fx ultra have this problem at all? Going through a gt800fx or 1000 etc? The vids I'm seeing even with the axe-fx 2 are still showing delays??


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 23, 2013)

prolly just slightly out of sync youtube audio


----------



## shanike (Jan 23, 2013)

really? just when did this turn to a line6 discussion?

anyway... when can we get our hands on those patches?


----------



## Suitable (Jan 23, 2013)

shanike said:


> really? just when did this turn to a line6 discussion?
> 
> anyway... when can we get our hands on those patches?



It didn't. Just trying to get some proof that digital is as good as the real thing before spending many beans...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2013)

Most of the time, digital is actually better.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 23, 2013)

Misha, your rhythm preset sounds freakishly good; especially in the Blackmachine clip. You may want to hit the save button a few extra times just in case.


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2013)

-Nolly- said:


> The slight latency is what always turned me off PODs (at least the older ones), there's none of that with the Axe II.



Agreed, even the X3 has that issue, made it feel disconnected. The axefx II feels like you are going through a tube head.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 23, 2013)

Why doesnt my axe fx ii sound that good? 

What are the basics of those patches? (Amp and cab mainly)
That bulb lead tone is godly. Need to get it when those patches are released!

But yea, as someone whos come from a peavey 6534+ to a pod hd bean then to the axe fx ii, its for sure a huge jump from the pod hd to the axe fx. There isnt really a compairson. Axe fx just does everything alot better!


----------



## Veldar (Jan 23, 2013)

Splinterhead said:


> ^this is the truth. With the Line6 stuff, while very good for the price point...



And that's why I'm getting a Pod, Price, the same reason I don't have German made Warwicks, and I think if Line 6 are smart they'll push being cheaper than the axe-FX.


----------



## Suitable (Jan 23, 2013)

Veldar said:


> And that's why I'm getting a Pod, Price, the same reason I don't have German made Warwicks, and I think if Line 6 are smart they'll push being cheaper than the axe-FX.


 
From what Ive seen I'm still leaning towards a triple rectitfier and an sm57... the neighbours!


----------



## SpaseMoonkey (Jan 23, 2013)

Suitable said:


> From what Ive seen I'm still leaning towards a triple rectitfier and an sm57... the neighbours!



Mmmm Triple Rectifier, love the sound of them. As you said it needs to be super loud to get that grail tone. I wish I still had mine but as a bedroom player, I couldn't use it often enough to get that tone being so quiet. Just remember that you get an added plus when at a concert. All the young kiddies will be like ZOMG DUDE HAS A DUAL RECTIFIER I THINK! You turn dude if you think that's awesome you should hear my Triple Rectifier!


----------



## AdamCook (Jan 23, 2013)

The Axe-FX II has a processing latency of slightly over 32 samples. At 48khz sample rate this translates to just under 0.7ms. 

Do you notice extra latency when you stand 9 inches further away from your amp? If not, then you won't notice it with the Axe-FX II .


----------



## bulb (Jan 23, 2013)

AdamCook said:


> The Axe-FX II has a processing latency of slightly over 32 samples. At 48khz sample rate this translates to just under 0.7ms.
> 
> Do you notice extra latency when you stand 9 inches further away from your amp? If not, then you won't notice it with the Axe-FX II .



Haha nice one Adam!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 24, 2013)

AdamCook said:


> The Axe-FX II has a processing latency of slightly over 32 samples. At 48khz sample rate this translates to just under 0.7ms.
> 
> Do you notice extra latency when you stand 9 inches further away from your amp? If not, then you won't notice it with the Axe-FX II .



Love it!


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 24, 2013)

this whole time i thought the latency thing with pods was just my ear playing tricks on me.


----------



## jbab (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice ones!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2013)

freakin sweet, maybe one day I will get an AxeFx, but for now just my HD500 does the trick


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2013)

AdamCook said:


> The Axe-FX II has a processing latency of slightly over 32 samples. At 48khz sample rate this translates to just under 0.7ms.
> 
> Do you notice extra latency when you stand 9 inches further away from your amp? If not, then you won't notice it with the Axe-FX II .



Y U NO METRIC SYSTEM ?


----------



## AdamCook (Jan 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Y U NO METRIC SYSTEM ?


----------



## flaik (Jan 24, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I never said it was, but when I get my Pod HD, I gunna ask for so many tone requests.
> 
> Also Misha and Fredrik have both replied to me now, I feel so special.



make your own tones. presets are for people without ears.


----------



## AdamCook (Jan 25, 2013)

Presets are a helpful starting point to learning HOW to make your own presets.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 25, 2013)

AdamCook said:


> Presets are a helpful starting point to learning HOW to make your own presets.



I usually can't just straight use someone else's preset, because their guitar/pickups/etc. are never the same and what they prefer for tone and EQ can be a bit different. However, I do like to see how different people arrange their settings. Sometimes helps me think about things differently then I normally would.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Jan 25, 2013)

Always cool to see other people's presets, I feel it broadens my ideas and provides depth to stuff I work on


----------



## flaik (Jan 26, 2013)

AdamCook said:


> Presets are a helpful starting point to learning HOW to make your own presets.



I agree. I just don't like using other peoples presets so I decided to spread my opinion in an excessively bold way to get my point across.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 27, 2013)

When are these going up, cause there is still nothing on Axe-change yet?


----------



## ihunda (Jan 27, 2013)

Krucifixtion said:


> When are these going up, cause there is still nothing on Axe-change yet?


 
^yes, or do we need version 10 or something?


----------



## Genome (Jan 27, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what IR's are used here, I understand they are all stock. I seem to chop and change what IR's I am blending for my rhythm patches a lot, I can never seem to settle.


----------



## bulb (Feb 4, 2013)

My Fractal Audio Axefx II Patches for v9 are finally up on Axe-Change for free of course!! 
Get em here: Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More

Here the patches in action here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uATFL8nptrw

Enjoy!


----------



## JLP2005 (Feb 4, 2013)

/rings dinnerbell


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 4, 2013)

I love seeing how other people(especially artists) dial in their Axes. I've never taught about bring the presence frequency back or reducing the Input Trim to reduce the amps drive.


----------



## illimmigrant (Feb 4, 2013)

What axefx II version and exe edit versions were you using? My axe-Edit will not communicate at all with my Axe Fx II (hasn't since I updated it), so I can't load the patches


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 4, 2013)

Woot! Going to grab them tonight hopefully!


----------



## stuffy (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like they're up! If any Axe FX II users can help out the Ultra dudes with matching those rhythm patches I'd be eternally grateful. I'm guessing the amp/cab block choices are II-only?

I'm playing an Ibanez S7420 with Painkillers & 70-10 d-addarios. All my cleans sound lush but I can never get the compression/gate/drive etc. balance right for going heavy. arggh


----------



## baptizedinblood (Feb 4, 2013)

Had a chance to mess with these this morning before work, they sound great! Definitely a lot simpler than I thought they would be. I really like your clean and lead patches, and Nolly's Rhythm patch sounds awesome with my DC727.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Feb 4, 2013)

You are the shiz, Misha! Thank you for sharing these, gonna try them out soon.


----------



## -Nolly- (Feb 4, 2013)

So the patches have finally been posted on the Axe-change:

Mine:
Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More

Misha's:
Axe Change -The Official Site for Fractal Audio Presets, Cabs and More


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 4, 2013)

All great tones!

Blackhawks in the VGS?
What BKP's in the Blackmachine?


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 4, 2013)

illimmigrant said:


> What axefx II version and exe edit versions were you using? My axe-Edit will not communicate at all with my Axe Fx II (hasn't since I updated it), so I can't load the patches



Re-install if and don't use it for anything other than loading cabs and patches. It won't work for anything else, anyways. Well, it might, but it also might fuck shit up.


----------



## sleepy502 (Feb 5, 2013)

The part at like 0:33-0:37 or so just makes me want to sell all of my gear and get this. Dem chords. Sounds pretty fucking tube-ish to me.


----------



## illimmigrant (Feb 5, 2013)

3074326 said:


> Re-install if and don't use it for anything other than loading cabs and patches. It won't work for anything else, anyways. Well, it might, but it also might fuck shit up.


 

Got it. I just made the preset folder the "source" and after loading the patch on axe edit I refreshed it to the unit. Anything else and it'll crash.

The patches sound pretty cool. I was surprised to see how distorted the bass patch is, but it cuts through really well in a mix.


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just downloaded these tones and they sound fantastic.

Really appreciate the guys sharing these.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried out a few of these the other day. Nice simple presets, but I honestly prefer most of my settings better, because I have spent so much time working on them and really tweaking to my liking. 

I find it hard to believe that there is not a lot of EQ going on with something like Misha's rhythm patch. Once again these are obviously some good general presets they came up with, but I highly doubt they are going to share their "real" patches.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 9, 2013)

You won't get the same results using a different guitar, different strings and different picking technique. If you want a patch working for this or that guitar, there isn't really an alternative to doing it yourself. Most of the factory high gain presets sound like crap for me, for exemple.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Feb 9, 2013)

oh man, really digging the misha clean patch. sounds a bit to warm almost with my CU24, but I can almost get acoustic like tones out of it. also really like the bulb lead patch. could be a bit more compressed with more gain IMO but Im playing through headphones and it seems this patch was dialed on studio monitors


----------



## katsumura78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you guys going to tweak these and reupload them ? Curious is all, not demanding anything. I know firmware 10 just hit so I was wondering what you guys would do to make these similar to firmware 9, or did they not change much ?


----------



## iPat (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anybody tried to rebuild them with an axe fx ultra or standard? I really want to know how these patches are build and how the settings, especially on the noise gate, look like. 

Thank you!


----------

